# Fancy Guppy breeding with Dalmation Molly?



## scottprice

I have watched my male fancy guppy mate with one of my female dalmation mollies....

he wont pay any attention to the 2 female fancy guppies i have. but he is mating with the female dalmation mollies...whats going on?


----------



## bolram

It is possible that this happens and has been seen before but is a rare thing to happen. Usually doesnt lead to fry but if it does can lead to a heap of problems with genetics and health issues. Am not sure if anyone has inter-bred well but i wouldnt be surprised if it has happened


----------



## jrman83

You've actually seen the connection occur or just the chasing? Male Guppies will try to mate with anything, but they usually aren't very successful.


----------



## susankat

They are 2 different species so it was probably just trying. Guppy males are horny little buggers.


----------



## scottprice

literally saw the male guppy insert his gonopodium into the female molly.....and i have seen the male molly do that to the female molly so i know what im seeing...just confused lol


----------

